# Set carb float on Toro 721QZR



## Stout (Nov 27, 2018)

Just inherited nearly unused Toro 721QZR (2015 model). Won’t start, good spark, but drained about 3 oz of stale, crappy gas from bowl. Bought carb rebuild kit, but can’t find any info on how to set new float/needle combination. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

When installing the float it usually is sets level across the inside of housing. This might be hard to do when installing it while it’s still attached to motor but if you face snowblower down on auger housing it’s doable.


----------

